# παραδέ



## drsiebenmal (Nov 6, 2014)

Τη λέξη *παραδέ* τη συνάντησα πρώτη φορά σήμερα, διορθώνοντας κείμενα από παλιές λαογραφικές παραδόσεις. Από τις χρήσεις όπου τη βρίσκω, δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω αν έχει συγκεκριμένη σημασία και ποια, αν έχει πολλές σημασίες κατά περίπτωση ή αν είναι κάτι σαν γλωσσικό παραγέμισμα. Μερικά παραδείγματα (από εδώ):

Είμαστε σέμπροι κάτου στο λόγγο, στο πέλαο, βάνουμε καλαμπόκια το καλοκαίρι κι αδέ κει ρημάζουμε και το χειμώνα... — Έτσι, έ; Κι είπες ένα μήνα έχει άρρωστο το παιδί σου; — Κιό και πέρσυ χαροπάλαιψε το έρμο, *παραδέ* φέτο τόπιασαν βαρειά οι κάψες. Πέρσυ!... αχ!, κυρ γιατρέ, τι βάσανα που τραβήξαμε. Μήτε κι ο οχτρός σου! Έτσι και πέρσυ έπεσε και τρόμαξε να το πάρη απάνου του.
Μήτσος Χατζόπουλος - _Ντόπιες Ζωγραφιές_​
Καθένας εκίναε από το χωριό του με κάνα αρνί, κάνα ζεβγάρι πουλακίδες, άλλος με λαχανικά και τέτια, κάθε λογής φαγουλάρικα. Να τα ξεκάμη στο παζάρι, να πάρη, ναφίση και κάνα λιανό στον εδικό του φυλακισμένον. Είχαν κατεβή πλιότεροι από κάθε άλλη Κυριακή σήμερα, απ όλα τα χωριά της Αρκαδίας γύρω. *Παραδέ* γυναίκες.
Κώστας Πασαγιάννης - _Μοσκιές_ - Διηγήματα​
— Βρε τ' ήταν τούτο! βρε τ' ήταν τούτο! Πήγαινε να χάση το μυαλό του ο κόσμος. Όλο το χωριό, αχάραγο ακόμα, ήταν ανάστατο. *Παραδέ* στην Απάνω Ρούγα χάλαε ο κόσμος. Όλοι οι χωριανοί ήταν στο πόδι.
Κώστας Πασαγιάννης- _Μοσκιές_ - Διηγήματα​
Πού να βρεθή χάνι εδώ πέρα, και τι να πρωτοκάμη κανένα κουτσομάγαζο απάνω στο χωριό. Βλέπεις, πολίτης και στρατιώτης, εδώ ξεπέφτει. Αν δεν βρίσκουνταν κι αυτό το μοναστήρι αλλοίμονο στον κοσμάκη. Το χειμώνα *παραδέ* με τις βροχές, με τα χιόνια, με τον αποκλεισμό, έχουμε σωστό ξενοδοχείο στο μοναστήρι.
Μήτσος Χατζόπουλος - _Ντόπιες Ζωγραφιές_​​


----------



## azimuthios (Nov 6, 2014)

Δεν είμαι σίγουρος, αλλά σαν να βλέπω αντιθετική σημασία. Στη θέση του "όμως" ίσως. 

Κιό και πέρσυ χαροπάλαιψε το έρμο, *παραδέ (όμως)* φέτο τόπιασαν βαρειά οι κάψες. 

*Παραδέ (όμως)* στην Απάνω Ρούγα χάλαε ο κόσμος.

Το χειμώνα *παραδέ (όμως) *με τις βροχές, με τα χιόνια, με τον αποκλεισμό, έχουμε σωστό ξενοδοχείο στο μοναστήρι.

Αυτό που με προβληματίζει είναι το "Παραδέ γυναίκες." Ίσως εννοεί "όχι όμως γυναίκες / εκτός από γυναίκες".


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 6, 2014)

azimuthios said:


> Αυτό που με προβληματίζει είναι το "Παραδέ γυναίκες." Ίσως εννοεί "όχι όμως γυναίκες / εκτός από γυναίκες".


Ακριβώς οι δικές μου σκέψεις. Ίσως βρεθούν κι άλλα παραδείγματα...

Επίσης, τώρα που το ξαναβλέπω αυτό:

_*Παραδέ *στην Απάνω Ρούγα χάλαε ο κόσμος._ στο συγκείμενό του, δεν βλέπω αναγκαστικά αντίθεση, θα μπορούσε να σημαίνει απλώς «πιο πέρα».


----------



## azimuthios (Nov 6, 2014)

Ακριβώς η δεύτερη σκέψη μου για το συγκεκριμένο παράδειγμα! :)


----------



## sarant (Nov 6, 2014)

Η σημασία δεν είναι ακριβώς αντιθετική. Βρήκα κι ένα άλλο παράδειγμα, που ίσως να διαφωτίζει τη χρήση. Μιλάει (στη Λαογραφία) για κάποια ποικιλία σύκα:

Τα τρώμε, σαν δεν έχομε άλλα. Παραδέ όμως τα λιάζουμε συκομαΐδες.

Κυρίως όμως, ως επί το πλείστον όμως. Νομίζω ότι αυτή τη σημασία ταιριάζει και στα παραδείγματα πιο πάνω, και ειδικά στο Παραδέ γυναίκες.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 6, 2014)

Ναι, κάτι σαν το _ως επί το πλείστον_ μοιάζει να ταιριάζει παντού. Να κι άλλο παράδειγμα που βρήκα (λαογραφικό, για τα ζώα που κινδυνεύουν από τον «ίσκιο»):

Κιντυνεύει *παραδέ* τα γίδια. Στο γίδι, βλέπεις, έχει να κάμει ο δαίμονας. [...]


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 6, 2014)

Κοιτάζοντας όλα τα παραδείγματα νομίζω ότι περισσότερο πάει προς το "περισσότερο". Επίσης εικάζω πως μπορεί να είναι δυο σημασίες, με αρχική σημασία το "παρά + εδώ", δηλαδή "εδώ πέρα", "στα μέρη μας", και μετατόπιση έννοιας στο "περισσότερο" από την έννοια "ειδικά/συγκεκριμένα/περισσότερο στα μέρη μας".


----------



## Zazula (Nov 6, 2014)

Ορισμός από το *Ρουμελιώτικοι ιδιωματισμοί*:*Παραδέ: Προπαντός.*​
Ορισμός από το *Πορτραίτα Σαρακατσαναίων*:*παραδέ* προπαντός.​
Άλλα παραδείγματα χρήσης:

http://www.emprosnews.gr/η-τραγιάσκα-του-καλλικράτη/- Είχε και βοηθούς , να ειπούμι, το γραμματικό, τον αγροφύλακα, το δραγάτ”, τον εκτιμητή, το νερολόο και παρά δε τον παπά, το δάσκαλο, τους νοικοκυραίους… Και παραδέ, ό, τ” γένεταν στο χωριό, το συζητάγαμε ούλ” μαζί στην αγορά και καμός” γερόντ”, σεβαστοί να ειπούμι, σφράγιζαν του λόου…​
http://fromredrock.blogspot.gr/2013/05/blog-post_25.htmlΑίφνης, εχτές μιλούσα μ΄ ένα φίλο ο οποίος αναφερόμενος στην πρόσφατη δήλωση του Ζιζεκ, «όσοι δεν υποστηρίζουν τον ΣΥΡΙΖΑ στην Ευρώπη, θα πρέπει να πάρουν ένα εισιτήριο χωρίς επιστροφή για τα γκουλάγκ στη Σιβηρία», παρατήρησε πως το κλόουν, ενώ είχε πάμπολλες επιλογές για να αναφερθεί σε στρατόπεδα «αναψυχής» της άλλης, της σκοτεινής πλευράς του ψυχρού πόλεμου, δεν είπε (π.χ.) «θα τους στείλουμε στο Άουσβιτς ή, στο πιο μοντέρνο, Γκουαντάναμο» - αυτό θα ήταν παραδέ κακόγουστο χιούμορ… θα του άξιζε σαπούνι στο στόμα…​
http://arachova.tripod.com/Kairoi.htmΑυτός έχει πέντε ομπασιές για την Αράχωβα. Κυρίως του πρόχει να μπει απ’ το Μπαϊντάνη, την Ομπολή. Από κει τραβάει ίσια κάτω στη Γόριανη, Τούμπρη και ακουμπάει την πέρα πάντα, στα Παντίνια. Μια άλλη είναι που κατεβαίνει απ’ του Μπελινά, τον κατήφορο, Γάντζες, Ράχη Σέλινο και σκαπετάει πέρα. Η τρίτη είναι δώθε μειριά απ’ τον Πετρίτη, να κει, στον Απάνω τυριά, από μέσα απ’ την Καραούλα. Άμα ξεχύσει από κει, σαρώνει το Σκαφιδάκι, το Σαρκίνο παρακάτω, τη δώθε Πάνεια και κρούει και λιγάκι τον Κούκουρα, παραδέ όμως φτάνει μέχρι το πίσω Ρέμα και κάπου-κάπου μέχρι το Κουκόρεμα. Άμα δε χωράει απ’ αυτές τις τρεις ομπασιές τότε κάνει πέρα μεριά και ξεχύνει απ’ το Σταυρό. Σαρώνει την Κατσιπλαγιά, Σφάλες, Βαθύρεμα κι όλη αυτή την πλάτη. Να καταλάβεις δώθε φτάνει μέχρι τη Χτιριαρού, άιντε ως το Πλόβαρμα, ούτε φουρτσί όμως παραδώθε. Καταλαβαίνεις τώρα το τι τραβάει ο ελαιώνας.​
Άσχετες (αργκοτεικές ή ιδιολεκτικές) χρήσεις προς τα παραπάνω: (1) Παραδέ; = Παραδέχεσαι; (2) παραδέ = επιτατικό τού _δε_: οι μεν, οι δε και οι παραδέ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 6, 2014)

Εξαίρετος, Ζαζ!


----------



## nickel (Nov 6, 2014)

Εντελώς αθησαύριστο στα γνωστά λεξικά, παλιά και καινούργια.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 6, 2014)

Βγήκε λοιπόν το Λεξικάματο και για σήμερα!


----------



## MAKIS (Nov 14, 2014)

Τώρα που τελειώνουν τα βιαστικά, τα επείγοντα και τα κατά προτεραιότητα να σας βάλω και εγώ μια δύσκολη λέξη; (ίσως να γίνει νήμα)
Πώς λέγονται οι γιάντες το παιχνίδι στα ''ελληνικά'';


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 14, 2014)

Έχει άλλη ονομασία στα ελληνικά; Εγώ γιάντες το ξέρω.


----------



## CoastalFog (Nov 15, 2014)

Alexandra said:


> Έχει άλλη ονομασία στα ελληνικά; Εγώ γιάντες το ξέρω.



Hey, I remember that one! 
What's _yandess_ in Greek? Why? What's wrong with _yandess_? 
You don't like it?

Yeah, It's a Turkish game, all right. But, dude, that's what it's called in Greece. 
Is it supposed to have a Greek name also? Why?

We got a similar game in the US, called _wishbone_. 
It's just played differently. 

Per Wikipedia:
_
_In popular culture: Wishbone of a chicken

In 15th century Europe, it was thought that the wishbone could be used to predict the weather. Nowadays, once removed from the turkey or chicken, the wishbone is dried and then held between the little fingers of two opposing "wishers". Once the wish has been made the bone is pulled by each person. The wisher who breaks off a larger section of bone is assumed to have their wish granted. Alternatively, the winner of this contest may choose to transfer the fragment of the wishbone, along with the wish, to a person of his or her choosing._
_


----------



## MAKIS (Nov 15, 2014)

Στα Κυπραίικα λέγεται:
Ζιννάπιν
Καλείται ούτω το οστούν του στέρνου της όρνιθος (θηλειά, γιάντες). Του οστού τούτου γίνεται χρήσις εν καιρώ γεύματος ως στοίχημα, ως έξης. Αφού καθαρισθεί καλώς από τας σάρκας, δύο συνδαιτυμόνες έλκουσιν εκάτερος ανά μίαν των πλευρών μέχρι θραύσεως αυτού. Αφού δε κοπή εις δύο προσφέρουσι προς αλλήλους το θραυσθέν και λέγουσι «Φτύσε, κόλλα το». Μετά ταύτα έκαστος προσπαθεί ν΄ απατήση τον έτερον προσφέρων εις αυτόν κάτι• και αν μεν το λάβη και είπη: «αθθυμούμαι» σημαίνει ότι δεν απατάται και το στοίχημα εξακολουθεί. Πολλάκις αντί του αθθυμούμαι υψούσι τον αντίχειρα της δεξιάς καθ΄ ην στιγμήν λαμβάνει το προσφερόμενον. Αν το δεχθή και δεν είπη την ανωτέρω λέξιν σημαίνει ότι ελησμόνησε και τότε ο προσφέρων τω λέγει θριαμβευτικώς: «γεια της» οπότε χάνει το στοίχημα και θεωρεί ιεράν υποχρέωσιν να δώση το συμφωνηθέν δώρον.
Το στοίχημα εξακολουθεί και μετά το γεύμα επί πολύν χρόνον έως ότου κατορθώση ο έτερος να κάμη τον άλλον να δεχθή κάτι χωρίς να είπη «αθθυμούμαι».
(Η Κυπριακή αυτή παιδιά επιχωριάζει πολλαχού της Ελλάδος ονομαζομένη γιάντες, δι’ αραβικής λέξεως, εμφαινούσης την προέλευσιν αυτής.)

Ξ. Π. Φαρμακίδης, Ζιννάπιν Κυπριακόν έθιμον, 1918 Λαογραφία Δελτίον Ελληνικής Λαογραφικής Εταιρίας. Τόμος ς, Τεύχος Γ – Δ, σελ. 657.


----------



## daeman (Nov 16, 2014)

CoastalFog said:


> ... We got a similar game in the US, called _wishbone_.
> It's just played differently.
> ...



They (still!) got a similar band in England. It's just played differently  :

Handy - Wishbone Ash






If it sounds too long, skip to the last couple of minutes.


----------



## dominotheory (Nov 16, 2014)

daeman said:


> They (still!) got a similar band in England. It's just played differently



Wishbone Ash!!!
Μπράβο daeman, άνα γεια σ'!!!






Wishbone Ash - Wishbone Ash [1970] FULL ALBUM


----------



## MAKIS (Nov 16, 2014)

Περιδίδοσθον 
Π. Παπαζαφειροπουλος, Περισυναγωγή, Εν Πάτραις 1887


----------

